# 15 pounds of wangs!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had my 3 kids, their spouses and all 8 grandkids over last nite, Cooked up 15# of hot wings. Did some in Sweet Baby Rays wing sauce, some in Franks and put BBQ sauce on some for my wife. Good Times!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is a pic of the first two batches.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good I also love them with Old Bay too... they call them Seashore wings here ... never tried the Sweet Baby Rays wing sauce but there BBQ is good stuff ... do you mix the Franks with Melted Butter ? my wife won't use anything but the Franks Hot Sauce


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> looks good I also love them with Old Bay too... they call them Seashore wings here ... never tried the Sweet Baby Rays wing sauce but there BBQ is good stuff ... do you mix the Franks with Melted Butter ? my wife won't use anything but the Franks Hot Sauce


1/2 a stick to each bottle. 
Gonna have to try Old Bay next time! Never done that and I always have some on hand! Thanks!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish I could get my exwifes family recipe ... they do a dry coating to them and are killer ... they kept the resturant going they had just selling those wings


----------

